# Angel is almost grown



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She's all grown up! That first picture is adorable, love her wavy fur on her ears.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is beautiful, SC!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful !!!! Love that last shot.... WTH.... PMS????


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Beautiful !!!! Love that last shot.... WTH.... PMS????


Yeah, she had the PMS thing going for her last week....:doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I can help you out, here, and take that She-Devil off your hands.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

She's such a beauty! 

Did she get her first heat yet?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> She's such a beauty!
> 
> Did she get her first heat yet?


As we speak. (She's just hitting the standing phase) 

Last week was a little tough for her. Lots going on in the growing department. She's gone on an emotional roller coaster all week. She is proving to be the most clingy bitch I've ever owned, and during her cycle perhaps the messiest as well (if it stinks she'll try her best to wear it all over).


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> As we speak. (She's just hitting the standing phase)
> 
> Last week was a little tough for her. Lots going on in the growing department. She's gone on an emotional roller coaster all week. She is proving to be the most clingy bitch I've ever owned, and during her cycle perhaps the messiest as well (if it stinks she'll try her best to wear it all over).


Mia was pretty messy too. She's my first dog and I didn't know what to expect... hehe!

Hope your princess feels better soon :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, she's growing up into a beauty!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I can help you out, here, and take that She-Devil off your hands.


She would love to come visit and chew up a couple of table legs!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, she is a big girl now!!! Love all the pictures, especially the last one, grrr! She can come chew my table legs!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my... growing up so big and beautiful. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

She's a heavenly she-devil! I see the beginnings of a tarnished halo there.... just squint your eyes just so, and you'll see it too.

Gorgeous "young lady".... that first picture is soooo cute!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Boy has she grown into a beautiful golden. Your photos are good and clear.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-she sure is turning out to be a grown up beauty too! Love the PMS shot


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just beautiful.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

She is gorgeous! I do love the shot of her as a pup with the snowflakes. She has grown into such a beauty.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Pretty girl!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's gorgeous! She doesn't look a thing like the other Goldens you've had through the years. She could win a beauty contest! LOL So could the others SC...I loved those beautiful red coats your girls always had/have!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is a pretty girl....I love the PMS picture.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Seriously SC, I think she's just too blonde to stay there! You can send her this way C.O.D!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I Love Angle! She really has grown up from a cute little puppy to a beautiful young lady...Gurrr n all! 

I love the pic you had awhile ago with three generations of your dogs...can you do another of your crew? I'd love to see them All!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> She would love to come visit and chew up a couple of table legs!


Table legs are replaceable. When can I expect her?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She's a beauty!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Seriously SC, I think she's just too blonde to stay there! You can send her this way C.O.D!!!!!!!!


In total agreement...just remember J&J really lives here in WV :curtain::curtain:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She is just gorgeous! I'll be glad to take her off your hands....as soon as she's done with the heat!
Loved the last photo.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> In total agreement...just remember J&J really lives here in WV :curtain::curtain:


LOL! You are too cute! Um, what's the address, they are being heathens today!


----------



## lillysmum (Oct 6, 2008)

oh you just wonna give her a big squeezy hug...


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

that first picture is amazing!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Um, to be fair, I was the first one to say I'd take her. And, just in case (since no one has called it yet)...

*DIBS!*
*:*​


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

pointgold said:


> um, to be fair, i was the first one to say i'd take her. And, just in case (since no one has called it yet)...
> 
> *dibs!*
> *:*​


rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Um, to be fair, I was the first one to say I'd take her. And, just in case (since no one has called it yet)...
> 
> *DIBS!*
> 
> *:*​


Well I had her at the front door with her knapsack over her shoulder but I couldn't send her out into the throngs of adoring fans that were lined up waiting for her with wagging tails.  Knowing her "She Devil" tendencies would likely be revealed, I had to close the door and keep her inside. :


----------

